
No, this isn’t the start of the antibiotic apocalypse, just bad reporting - mattiemass
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/everybody-be-cool-a-nightmare-superbug-has-not-heralded-the-apocalypse-yet/
======
tiplus
To my knowledge, antibiotics inhibit crutial bacterial functions such as
protein synthesis in bacterial ribosomes which causes cell death. To survive,
the cell mutates its ribosomes which costs energy and makes them less
efficient but functional again. If you are lucky, the bacteria need a long
time before finding an efficient mutation. A combination of multiple such
attack vectors can further decrease the efficiency at which the bacteria
operate, giving your body an advantage. However, finding new attack vectors
(which don't interact with human cells) takes on the order of ten years. So
resistance is still a big Problem.

------
iofj
I wonder what happened to the infected patient.

